# Vapor Apparel - Epson R2880 or Epson 4880



## ThriveAdventures (Jul 9, 2011)

Hey,

I am trying to print on 'Vapor Apparel' clothing material using sublimation printing. I have a Epson R2880 on an invoice currently, but was referred by some distributors of Vapor Apparel that an Epson 4880 would be ideal. Can I use the R2880 to do the same type of printing and receive the same quality? What are the differences between the R2880 and 4880? If anything, can the R2880 be used to print on the same transfer paper as the 4880 to be used with 'Vapor Apparel'?

Thanks for any help!!!
Sincerely Sam K.
If its easier/someone has very descriptive response please email me at:
sam[USER=147013]@ThriveAdventures[/USER].com
Home | Thrive Adventures | Do Somethin' Crazy


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Totally different printers. A 4880 is much more a work horse printer and is a wider printer thus is you want prints beyond 13" wide you would want the 4880. The 4880 is a high quality printer and you can find used 4800/4880 for around the same price as a new 2880. That is the route I would personally take. Typically 4800/4880 do not have a lot of use on them but it is very easy to tell how many pages they have printed so you can be assured of finding a low use printer. You always want to get as wide as printer/press as you can afford so you do not limit yourself. The other issue is dye sublimation has many pieces to the puzzle. If you are new to the process you need to find a distributor that is willing to assist you and hold your hand. To get the best results you need a ICC (color profile) that will match your printer, paper and Vapor apparel. Best to get this all figured out before you buy a printer as there are not profiles for all Epsons. The 48XX is a very popular printer and all distributors will have a profile for it. Not sure on the 2880. 

Good luck with everything.


----------



## texasjack49 (Aug 4, 2008)

ThriveAdventures said:


> Hey,
> 
> I am trying to print on 'Vapor Apparel' clothing material using sublimation printing. I have a Epson R2880 on an invoice currently, but was referred by some distributors of Vapor Apparel that an Epson 4880 would be ideal. Can I use the R2880 to do the same type of printing and receive the same quality? What are the differences between the R2880 and 4880? If anything, can the R2880 be used to print on the same transfer paper as the 4880 to be used with 'Vapor Apparel'?
> 
> ...


Both are quality printers but the results you get will have less to do with the printer than your knowledge of sublimation. I agree with RiderZ, you need support after the printer purchase to avoid wasting time, ink and money. The 4880 is probably more of a workhorse than the 2880. Both printers would use the same type of transfer paper. I started 4 years ago with the 4800, still going strong. If I were to do it over I would have made it a Dual printer, 4 sublimation inks on one side and 4 pigment inks on the other side for cotton shirts. You can find 4800's on e bay and craigslist all the time, usually overpriced. If it is used and has sublimation ink and hasn't printed in a month or so then it is probably clogged. I have taken my 4800 printhead apart but I would not recommmend that for someone starting out.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

To save money, we have been recommending
that folks run the 4880 in a hybrid mode.
Sub inks on left, cleaning carts on right.

The hybrid driver is provided at no charge.

Quality is comparable to 8 color mode.


----------

